#kubuntu-se 2010-11-08
<Flygisoft> Morron
<x_link> Tjenare
#kubuntu-se 2010-11-09
<Flygisoft> Morron
<x_link> Tjenare
<x_link> Fyfan vad trött =)
<x_link> Ska fixa alla produkter som kom igår nu....
<Flygisoft> Ahh
<Flygisoft> MÃ¥ste ut och fixa massa grejer nu med :/
<Flygisoft> Vill inte gå ut, kallt
<x_link> Okej
<Flygisoft> Så då var man klar men den skiten
<x_link> Hehe
<Flygisoft> x_link: Kallt det är ute då :S
<Flygisoft> -9 här nu
<x_link> Hehe oj, så kallt är det inte här-.
<Flygisoft> Tur det :P
<x_link> Jo, skönt.
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Är det du som loggar kanalen här eller? :P
<Philip5> nope
<Philip5> det är ubuntus bot
<Philip5> det här är ju en officiell kubuntukanal ju :D
<Philip5> märks inte det?
<Flygisoft> Nej
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Flygisoft> Är ju bara vi här
<Flygisoft> Och 3 botar
<Flygisoft> Välkommen tillbaka våran käre Kubuntu guru Philip5
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> tack
<Philip5> håller på att mecka med min router
<Philip5> uppdaterar openwrt men så vill inte webbguit riktigt
<Philip5> bygger om lite grejer för det nu
 * x_link kom nyss hem från bio.
<x_link> Due Date
#kubuntu-se 2010-11-10
<Flygisoft> Morron
<x_link> Morgn
<x_link> Jääääääääääääääääklar vad jag vill hem ochs ova
<Flygisoft> x_link: Ne men
<Flygisoft> Så kan du ju inte göra :P
<Flygisoft> x_link: Vaknade med ingen ström idag
<Flygisoft> Var inte lätt att få på dig kläderna
<Flygisoft> sig*
<x_link> Fyfan vad surt
<Flygisoft> x_link: Jaa
<x_link> Men är det på nu igen eller?
<Flygisoft> x_link: Ne men någon säkring hade gått
<x_link> aha okej
<Flygisoft> x_link: Kom och bjud på mat, är hungrig
<Flygisoft> :D
<x_link> Haha
<x_link> Jag är cptrött
<Flygisoft> Meh
<Flygisoft> Sover du dåligt eller?
<x_link> Det + lite + jobbar för mycket
<x_link> :D
<x_link> Oj, en man gjorde en beställning nu på 67k, bra det =)
<x_link> Fett bubbelbadkar + lite tillbehör och en WC =)
<Flygisoft> Nice :P
<x_link> Jo
<Flygisoft> JAg vill hem :((
<x_link> Flygisoft: Ja jag med, fyfan vilken helvetets dag det har varit idag....helt sinnessjukt.
#kubuntu-se 2010-11-11
<x_link> Flygisoft: GOd morgn =)
<Flygisoft> Morron :)
<Flygisoft> Slapp internet :P
<x_link> Flygisoft: Hehe hur går det?
<Flygisoft> x_link: Jadu :P
<x_link> Fyfan vad trött jag är idag, helt sjukt.
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Flygisoft> Är ganska trött idag med
<Flygisoft> Blev så jävla trött igår vid 3
<x_link> Hehe
<x_link> Flygisoft: Somnar nästan!
<Flygisoft> :P
<Flygisoft> Gjorde det igår i stolen
<Flygisoft> Haha
<x_link> Vill verkligen bara hem...orkar intemer idag.
<x_link> Så sjukt mycket att göra med.
<Flygisoft> Jobbigt :/
<x_link> Jo.
<x_link> Så är det 3h kvar.....dryyyyyyygt.
<Flygisoft> Slutar 4:a iaf
<x_link> Fan vad nice
<x_link> Philip5 / Flygisoft: Tjenare, vakna?
<x_link> Vi har uppgraderad versionen på vår nätbutik idag.
<x_link> Är en del finjusteringar så som typsnitt, färg på text och sådant som är kvar.
<Flygisoft> Nice :)
<x_link> Men tänkte fråga om ni orkade kolla snabbt och se ifall ni kanske har några åsikter?
<Flygisoft> Sure
<x_link> Hade verkligen uppskattat det, för ibland ser andra saker som man själv har missat.
<Flygisoft> Tänkte ni som sitter på IRC
<x_link> www.fyndmax.se
<Flygisoft> Ni kanske är sugna på en BNC :D
<x_link> Vi sitter inte på IRC?
<x_link> Eller vad menar du?
<Flygisoft> Min BNC tjänst, www.dotbnc.se
<x_link> Jo men vi sitter inte på IRC på jobbet?
<Flygisoft> Va?
<Flygisoft> Alltså jag tänkte du och Philip5
<Flygisoft> :P
<x_link> Aha okej
<x_link> hehe
<x_link> Tänkte "vad fasiken menar han?" =)
<Flygisoft> Haha xD
<Flygisoft> Har många vhosts att välja mellan
<x_link> Vet inte ens vad det är
<x_link> Flygisoft: Ser du något som serk onstigt ut på sidan?
<Flygisoft> Det jag ser på eran sida är att menyn buggar lite med vissa texter
<Flygisoft> Byggtillbehöver t.ex
<x_link> Okej, skak olla
<x_link> kolla
<Flygisoft> Kolla även undermenyn på den
<x_link> Hur buggar den?
<x_link> Jag märker ingenting faktiskt?
<Flygisoft> Kan skicka screen
<x_link> Okej
<Flygisoft> http://flybring.com/filer/x_link.jpg
<Flygisoft> Annars tycker jag att texterna är bra
<Flygisoft> Vet inte vad ni hade förut men :P
<x_link> Vad är det för fel på den bilden?
<x_link> Ska vara så
<x_link> Men nu ser jag att det inte ser ut som innan, så får ändra det.
<Flygisoft> Tänkte, är ju bättre att det blir två rader om det är så pass mycket text att det inte får plats
<x_link> Ja elelr om man tar bort / mur
<Flygisoft> Där nere, hjälpmedel är ju en bra lång bit ut
<Flygisoft> Klaga hos starweb
<Flygisoft> Är väl ändå där ni har sidan? :P
<x_link> Ja
<x_link> Var ser du hjälpmedel?
<Flygisoft> Du ser det jag ringade in va?
<x_link> Ja
<x_link> Flygisoft: Tack fr att du kollade!
<Flygisoft> Ja inga problem :D
<x_link> =)
<x_link> Ingen bra film att rekommendera?
<Flygisoft> Njaa, vet inte riktigt
<Flygisoft> Kan kolla
<Flygisoft> The Losers
<Flygisoft> Kanske
<x_link> Sett den, var inte så speciellt bra 0)
<Flygisoft> haha xD
<x_link> =)
<x_link> Flygisoft: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJupNDIKkEk
<x_link> Flygisoft: Är det du?
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Dom där araberna är ju tokiga
<Flygisoft> x_link: Hur söker man med find?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: kör du med zarafa fortfarande?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Nej, stängde den servern för ett tag sedan, kör med loopia webmail nu
<Philip5> har de någon bra sådan lösning?
<Philip5> lika bra som zarafa?
<Flygisoft> Jorå jag tycker det funkar bra, dock kanske inte lika bra som zarafa
<Philip5> har de kalender och sånt i sin?
<Flygisoft> Nopp
<Flygisoft> Använder dock mest pop/smtp och kör mailprogram på min dator
<Philip5> kom bara att tänka på det för jag såg att de släppt en update :)
<Flygisoft> Jaså? :P
<Philip5> och du är ju känd som zarafakungen :P
<Flygisoft> Zarafa var väldigt nice annars
<Flygisoft> Haha xD
<Philip5> du kanske skulle ta x_link som din zarafalärling :D
<Flygisoft> hahaha
<Flygisoft> Ja varför inte :D
<Philip5> det var väl inte så svårt att administera heller?
<Flygisoft> Ne inte direkt, var väl lite inställningar och sånt man fick greja med första gången
<Flygisoft> få SMTP och sånt att fungera som det skulle
<Philip5> en bit kaka om man är kung som du
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Flygisoft> Har du ätit pepparkakor? :D
<Philip5> verkar jag så snäll?
<Flygisoft> Haha ja
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Har det kommit någon ny rTorrent tro då?
<Philip5> har inte kollat men tror inte det
<Flygisoft> Fick ju kompilera egen sist, ville ju inte funka med ubuntus från paketlistan
<Philip5> nä de har nog inte stöd för fjärrstyrning i sin
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> Är nog så
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Hur använder man find?
<Flygisoft> Nvm kom på
<Flygisoft> find -name "fil.txt"
<Philip5> umm
<Philip5> find /path/to/dir -iname '*file*'
<x_link> Flygisoft: find katalog skriver jag, men använder aldrig det typ.
<Flygisoft> Ah jo glömde path där
<Philip5> rgrep brukar ju också vara rätt bra att använda ibland
<Philip5> om man söker fil som innehåller något visst 
#kubuntu-se 2010-11-12
<Flygisoft> Morron
<x_link> Morgon
<x_link> Idag blir det en sjuk fest =)
<x_link> Spritbufé =)
<Flygisoft> Haha nice :D
<Flygisoft> Vete fan vad jag ska göra ikväll
<Flygisoft> Imorgon blir det iaf lite fest och spela bowling
<x_link> Hehe ska bli medvetslös ikväll/inatt =)
<Flygisoft> Haha
<x_link> =)
<Flygisoft> x_link: Full än då?
<x_link> Flygisoft: Nejfan, jag ska dra nu typ.
<x_link> Varit och köpt present, klippt mig, köpt en ny skjorta etc
<x_link> Nu drar jag =)
<Flygisoft> :)
#kubuntu-se 2010-11-13
<x_link> Flygisoft: Fyfan....vilken natt
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<x_link> Hade 5l vodka-flaska, helt sick.
<x_link> 2 st
<x_link> Så var det en sådan "tvålpump" längst uppe, så man kunde bara pumpa ut vodkan lol =)
<Flygisoft> lol
<Flygisoft> Hemmafest eller?
<x_link> Ja
<x_link> Sen blev det utgång
<x_link> Var helt förstörd igår....jisses
<x_link> Riktigt fet lägenhet har killen med.
<Flygisoft> Nice :D
<Flygisoft> Ska dra iväg snart hade jag tänkt
<x_link> Vart då?
<Flygisoft> Dricka och sen blir det bowling
<Flygisoft> Sen blir det väl dricka ner och ut på krogen kanske
<Flygisoft> mer*
<x_link> hehe okej
#kubuntu-se 2010-11-14
<x_link> Flygisoft: Tjena! =)
<x_link> Flygisoft: Lever du efter igår? =)
<Flygisoft> Nja
<Flygisoft> Blev lång natt
<x_link> Hehe okej
<x_link> Bakis?
 * x_link är överlycklig att han aldrig blir det.
<Flygisoft> Ne inte nu längre men :P
<x_link> Hehe okej
<x_link> Har du sett serien The Sopranos
<x_link> ?
<x_link> Dags att sova
<x_link> God natt
#kubuntu-se 2011-11-08
<bittin`> i got owned by Stallman:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxaMxTnOVu8 :(
#kubuntu-se 2011-11-12
<x_link> Philip5: Där?
<x_link> Ska man inte skriva in talk.google.com i Kopete för att köra Jabber?
<Philip5> bra fråga
<Philip5> min kopete sköter serverval automatiskt
<Philip5> kan vara talk.gmail.com
<x_link> Okej
<x_link> talk.google.com är det.
<x_link> RÃ¥kade skriva googlel.com
<Philip5> såg det nu också
<x_link> =)
#kubuntu-se 2013-11-04
<maxjezy> Philip5 tjena
<maxjezy> sitter och läser på fotosidan lite och ser att zoomar är svåra att bygga osv.
<maxjezy> så tänker jag, varför är en f1,2 glugg så dyr?
<maxjezy> är det specialglas eller hur funkar detta med f värde?
<maxjezy> större hål?
<Philip5> mycket kvalitetsglas
<Philip5> och stor yta
<Philip5> i zoomar så är det så mycket som rör sig som också gör att det är svårt att få samma egenskaper genom alla omfång
<maxjezy> min fasta zoom är faktiskt galet bra
<maxjezy> känns lite som tillverkarna idag leker lite med konsumenters plånböcker
<maxjezy> de gjorde de säkert förr med, men nu har de inte längre monopol på försäljningen av dessa objektiv
<maxjezy> är inte AF ett måste så är ju gamla expertobjektiv tex galet bra.
<maxjezy> 75-150 mm
<Philip5> om man jämför marknadssegmenten mot varandra så kan inte gamla gluggar jämföras med nya
<Philip5> du kanske inte ser det när du inte har högre upplösning än 1080p
<maxjezy> jag jämnför lite bilder från min morsas d3100 med dyr ny nikon optik
<maxjezy> i bra väder presterar hennes väldigt bra
<maxjezy> men när det är lite mulet och disigt anser jag de vara sämre
<maxjezy> det är säkert all multidigital coating osv som gör de optimalare för soligt väder
<maxjezy> jag har lite sämre motljusegenskaper
<maxjezy> :P
<maxjezy> men jag ska fasiken hyra ett nikon 1.8 g och jämnföra det mot min radioaktiva pentax 1.8
<maxjezy> i studioförhållande
<maxjezy> får bli till jul
<maxjezy> du kanske vill hyra ut ditt? :)
<Philip5> i sämre ljus så är sensorn mer avgörande
<maxjezy> ja, de är säkert mycket så, skit bakom spakarna med
<maxjezy> autoläge och en kamera som inte är speciellt smart.
<Philip5> optiken är ju i sig lika oavsett ljus
<Philip5> i studio är det mindre viktigt med dyr optik
<maxjezy> lättare att jämnföra dock
<Philip5> då kör man ju nästan alltid på f8-11 och det klara ofta även budgetgluggar prestera på
<maxjezy> luftförhållande osv ändras inte lika mycket.
<maxjezy> jag menar att jag ska testa objektiven i en studio för att slippa väderlekarna
<maxjezy> en plötslig dimma som dyker in över västernorrland kan få vilken proffsglugg att framstå som en kitzoom
<Philip5> jo
<maxjezy> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010636825/deltaco-led-lysror-230v-6w-300lm-3000k-varmvit/?s=c&c=1#intcmp=con_con
<maxjezy> funderar på  att testa köpa ett par såna
<Philip5> optiken till min analoga är ju inte så billig direkt om man ska köpa den ny. inte minst för den ska vara skarp på en yta av 7x7 cm och så stora sensorer har ju ingen digitalkamera på marknaden
<maxjezy> intressant koncept att de lätt sammankopplas
<Philip5> då är till och med fx-sensor liten
<maxjezy> inte ens microsofts super 2000 megapixels sensorkamera?
<Philip5> vet faktiskt inte om den sensorn är så galet stor. tror den framför allt är tät
<maxjezy> läskigt när saker blir för täta
<maxjezy> nano konspirationstankar flyger i min skalle då
<Philip5> du har ju tätare pixlar på en m43 än en fx-sensor
<maxjezy> snart tar nanorobotarna över
<Philip5> tätheten är ju inte alltid vad man vill eftersträva
<maxjezy> jo, tex min pentax måste varit pixeltätare än min nikon
<Philip5> men när det fotar med microsoftkameran så vill de ju ha fullt bra dagsljus
<Philip5> täta pixlar leder oftast till sämre prestanda vid sämre ljus
<Philip5> om man jämför samtida teknik
<maxjezy> tror de använder små täta sensorer så de får fet cropfaktor på billiga m42 gluggar
<Philip5> jo
<maxjezy> undrar lite vad de har för stabilisering i husen på de här drones som flyger runt och spionerar på al quida
<Philip5> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImVHkkjVW8I
<Philip5> lite så där med gyrosystem
<Philip5> maxjezy: ska du börja montera isär någon zoom nu bara för att kolla in alla delarna?! ;)
<maxjezy> jag har redan monterat lite i min fasta zoom
<maxjezy> bron nu igen, bbl
#kubuntu-se 2013-11-05
<Philip5> wb Flygisoft
<Flygisoft> Tackar
<Philip5> har du kommit till rätta i nya lägenheten?
<Flygisoft> Jo faktiskt :)
<Flygisoft> skönt att fått bort alla lådor etc
<Philip5> brukar vara så
<Philip5> och sedan en tid så får man leva med att man inte hittar vissa prylar för de inte ligger på "rätt" ställe
<Flygisoft> Haha ja det är verkligen så
<Philip5> har du datorer överallt nu eller har du prydligt med typ en laptop, gömt wifi-router och något mediacenter i skåp?
<Flygisoft> Ganska prydligt, har dock en server på skrivbordet som jag mekar med för tillfället
<Flygisoft> kollar dock på någon mediacenter för tvn just nu, vill inte dra långa kablar över rummen från dator till tv
<Philip5> något fet server eller gammall trotjänare?
<Philip5> har också funderat på något mediacenter men så känns det inte som jag riktigt behöver det
<Flygisoft> Är en äldre, Xeon quad på 2,4ghz och 4gb ram, sitter och labbar med virtuella maskiner på den
<Flygisoft> Körde ju bara dator till tvn tidigare, så XBMC med fjärkontroll, ganska smidigt
<Flygisoft> Dock när man läser om Android tv-stickor så blir man lite skeptiskt, var och varanan verkar ha något problem med wifi / blutooth eller liknande
<Flygisoft> varannan*
<Philip5> har inte läst på så mycket om sådana stickor
<Philip5> kan tänka mig att räckvidden är begränsad
<Flygisoft> En stick jag har läst om så måste man modda den och dra ut själva kapeln/antenn för att wifi ska fungera bra
<Flygisoft> produktionsfel
<Philip5> inte omöjligt. finns väl en del kinaandroidstickor också
<Flygisoft> Och vissa andra har problem med Android eller firmwares
<Philip5> lite som kinaplattorna
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> Funkar din platta bra?
<Philip5> sämsta med min pipo är ju att de är lite dåliga på optimera android så när man är i appar så går det snabbt och bra men att växla mellan appar kan få det att stanna till
<Philip5> eller att få upp tangentbordet ibland kan ta någon sekund
<Philip5> men skärmen är najs och batteritiden
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> så länge du inte håller på med massa multitasking är det väl lugnt då
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Finns det ingen bättre custom rom du kan köra då?
<Flygisoft> eller kanske sitter i firmware?
<Philip5> vad jag vet så finns det bara moddar av den officiella romen men det är mer rootat och lite extra smågrejer
<Philip5> men det finns source till kernel så det borde inte vara så svårt om någon verkligen ville och kunde
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> funderar om det är bättre att köpa någon typ av android enhet istället för en sticka, allt är inte så komprimerat i en sån box, lär vara mindre problem 
<Flygisoft> extern antenn etc
<Philip5> ja kanske. har dålig koll
<Flygisoft> Man vill ju inte helst köpa en Apple TV :P
<Philip5> verkligen inte!
<Flygisoft> Verkar som fler av dess Android boxar har hårdvaru decodning för XBMC, vilket jag inte sett någon sticka har
<Flygisoft> Så har dom fler USB portar samt Digital ljudutgång, blir nog en sån här istället för sticka
<Philip5> det är nog mer power i en sådan än en sticka
<Flygisoft> Jo
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, visst har du sån där android till tv?
<maxjezy> hdmi sticka tänker jag
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Nej men funderar på att köpa
<Flygisoft> Haha, en säljare på ebay som failat lite med en screenshot, man får se jälva grafiska interfacet så nere i hörnet ser man popup ruta för skype
<Flygisoft> alltså är det en dator screenshoten är ifrån
<Flygisoft> Dock är det väl detsamma
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du beställt mycket prylar på nätet på senare tid då? kommer buden med paket hitta till din nya adress??
<Flygisoft> Haha jadu det är frågan
<Flygisoft> hittade någon linux box nu som kör XBMC
<Flygisoft> Dock blir det ju inga övriga appar då, suger ju lite dock
<maxjezy> jag vill ha en sticka till tvn, men oroar mig för värmeutveckling i dem, och att de kanske inte accepterar usb trådlös mus och tangentbord.
<maxjezy> de verkar faktiskt vara många som sågar dem
<Flygisoft> Värmeutveckling behöver du nog inte oroa dig för, tänk dig en telefon bara, blir ju inte direkt så varma
<Flygisoft> USB går att trycka in, för tagentbord / mus
<Flygisoft> dock är väl någon multifjärr att föredra kanske
<Flygisoft> Dock så lider många av dom problem med WIFI eller dåligt stöd för hårdvaru decodning i t.ex XBMC
<Flygisoft> Andra Android boxar, alltså inte stickor dock mer eller mindre samma sak, lider inte av dessa problem verkar det som, då de inte är lika komprimerade och har externa antenner etc
<Flygisoft> samt vissa av dom har stöd för hårdvaru decodning i XBMC
<Flygisoft> Dock är det främst pga deras firmware
#kubuntu-se 2013-11-06
<Philip5> maxjezy: du kanske ska köpa en sådan här istället... ;) http://www.ephotozine.com/article/sony-cyber-shot-qx100-hands-on-preview-22740
<maxjezy> näh, tror inte den presterar så bra
<maxjezy> Philip5, är det bättre med extern blixt än den som sitter på kameran?
<maxjezy> blir det mindre blixtaktig bild?
<maxjezy> vad ska man köpa för blixt om pengar inte är ett problem
<Philip5> en blixt att ha på eller vid sidan om kameran?
<Philip5> för på kameran eller intil så kanske en quantum qflash eller nikon sb910. på stativ kanske en profoto b1
<Philip5> dvs om man vill kunna använda ttl... rent studioljus så är det ju annat
<Philip5> maxjezy: kan det här betyda att mediamarkt kanske försvinner och bara elgiganten blir kvar... :O   http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/media-markts-mardromssiffra/
<maxjezy> tycker dustin piskar alla butiker i utbud så alla andra är onödiga 
<maxjezy> Philip5: blir du ledsen om mediamarkt läggs ner?
<Philip5> dustin har ju ingen butik på det sättet så de har ju lättare med lagerhållning
<Philip5> jag har inga dålig erfarenheter av mediamarkt förutom att de sällan har kameraprylar jag vill ha för de mest säljer prylar i konsumentklassen
<Philip5> men elgiganten säljer ju knappt nikon utan nästan bara canon och sony... iaf här i uppsala
<maxjezy> elgiganten är helt värdelösa
<maxjezy> känner mig alltid som en snattare där
<maxjezy> någon i personalen som flåsar en i nacken
<maxjezy> ser hellre att elgiganten kånkar isf.
<maxjezy> dustin har sjukt massa prylar och till bra priser
<maxjezy> oftast bland de billigast
<maxjezy> Philip5 såg du på godmorgon på svt1 idag?
<maxjezy> mattias klum var där och prata foto
<Philip5> nope
<Philip5> har däremot sett honom snacka foto flera gånger. även live
<Philip5> han bor ju dessutom i uppsala när han inte är ute på äventyr
<maxjezy> han berättade om hur han haft kronprinsen som prao
<maxjezy> han fick bära packningen upp i berg osv
<Philip5> hehe
#kubuntu-se 2013-11-07
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du skaffat nya blender 2.69 än då och vad tycker du om nya designen av deras sajt?
<Philip5> nya features för motion trackern borde du väl gilla som filmar footage och leker med
<maxjezy> Philip5: jag laddade ner det för kanske en vecka sedan
<maxjezy> har inte hunnit testa det utförligare 
<maxjezy> najs med ny sida :)
<Philip5> nya designen ser lite fräschare och modernare ut
#kubuntu-se 2013-11-09
<Flygisoft> God morgon Philip5
<Philip5> Flygisoft: god middag
<Flygisoft> :D
<Philip5> Flygisoft: det är hårt när de lägger hockeymatch vid den här tiden på dygnet
<Flygisoft> Jodu
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Beställt en Android box till tvn nu iaf
<Philip5> vilken blev det?
<Flygisoft> Så en air mouse remote, tror det kan underlätta lite
<Flygisoft> en G-BOX Midnight MX2
<Philip5> skönt att det inte blev en apple-tv
<Flygisoft> http://matricom.net/products/g-box-midnight-mx2/
<Flygisoft> Haha jo
<Flygisoft> Dock kör den 1080p filmer i XBMC nerskalat till 720p för tillfället, men dom jobbar på firmware för 1080p där med
<Philip5> ingen gigaport ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Philip5> levereras roota :P
<Philip5> rootad
<Flygisoft> Jo
<Flygisoft> Finns en hel del "pirat" varianter av den där boxen har jag sett
<Flygisoft> Så kör dom in deras firmware etc
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> finns det bra communitystöd då med tweakade roms?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: tror det var den här videon som avgjorde att du slog till för du tänkte att om den där bruden kör en sådan så måste du... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQ4Uh5dtXV8
<Flygisoft> Jo det finns det, därför delvis valde den
<Flygisoft> finns t.ex Linux versioner att dra in, köra linux med XBMC
<Flygisoft> Hahaha xD
<Flygisoft> jo precis det var helt klart därför
<Flygisoft> Köpte en Mele F10 till också, tror den kommer vara bättre än den man får med
<Philip5> aha
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWeP1g7KaHQ&feature=c4-overview&list=UUoZKvym56VdjZNSku6rUeAA
<maxjezy> mitt senaste filmande
<maxjezy> en del av det bara, snabbt ihopklippt
#kubuntu-se 2014-11-03
<maxjezy> jag har köpt ett paket med 30 filter
<maxjezy> såna kvadratiska
<maxjezy> på tradera, 100 kr :)
<maxjezy> Flygisoft: är du från norrland ?
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Örnsköldsvik
<maxjezy> vet du några bra skidorter häromkring?
<Flygisoft> Dags turer eller?
<Flygisoft> Annars, Skule, Solberg, Bydalen kanske
<maxjezy> tänkte ta en vecka eller kanske 5 dagar 
<Philip5> går rykten om er kids att ni kommer få lite snö där uppe
<maxjezy> nyhetstorka där nere?
<Philip5> typ
<Philip5> vi sitter mest med popcorn redo och kolla in när ni blir insnöade
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Ah okej, nice :)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ja det verkar ju som det, återstår att se om det blir massa snö dock, lär ju bli något regn slask dynga
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Fått batteri adaptern nu, otroligt nog så verkar ju kameran fungera, förutom att bladen för slutaren satt fast
<Flygisoft> så fick ju plocka ner hela linsen och pilla runt där inne och lyckades ju få slutaren att fungera hyffsat, måste dock rengöra mer för att dom ska glida korrekt tror jag
<Philip5> det är inget ovanligt problem med gamla kameror att bländarbladen fastnar eller gäggar ihop
<Flygisoft> Ne kan tänka mig det
<Flygisoft> Tips att rengöra med?
<Philip5> nej men det finns nog länkar om sånt på nätet
<Philip5> man ska inte smörja dem med vanlig olja iaf
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Philip5> Flygisoft:  kolla här: http://www.kyphoto.com/classics/articles.html
<Flygisoft> Många snackade om tändarvätska, typ zippo
<Philip5> där är tips på att fixa gmala kameror
<Flygisoft> Ah nice
<Flygisoft> Ska se om jag kan få blädaren att glida bättre också, går att ändra lätt mellan 4-16, men ner mot 2.8 och 1.7 är den så sjukt trög
<Philip5> om den bara är trög i ytterkanterna så är det nog mest rengörning och att det är lite skit som tar emot där
<Flygisoft> Mjo troligen
#kubuntu-se 2014-11-04
<maxjezy> Philip5: sitter du och myser till medias rapporteringar om snö-ovädret här?
<Philip5> maxjezy: nä jag har inte haft tid att kolla något om det än. har det börjat?
<maxjezy> ja det är förjävligt 
<maxjezy> aftonbladet rankar sverige som 6:e bästa nation medans norgre ligger 1:a
<Philip5> "bästa" på vilket sätt då?
<maxjezy> olika faktorer som spelar in, ekonomi, folkets röst osv.
<Philip5> låter subjektivt vad man tycker är viktigt
<maxjezy> för mig är värme och naturen viktig
<maxjezy> så sverige hamnar ganska lågt ner i min lista 
<Philip5> då kanske eritrea skulle hamna högre på listan för dig ;)
<maxjezy> det ska inte vara för varmt heller
<maxjezy> Philip5: varför funkar inte gpu render i cycles för mig
<maxjezy> känns som det är lite ditt fel nu
<Philip5> du kör väl inte med nvidias drivisar?
<maxjezy> glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<maxjezy> OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<maxjezy> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce GTX 550 Ti/PCIe/SSE2
<maxjezy> OpenGL version string: 4.4.0 NVIDIA 340.32
<maxjezy> OpenGL shading language version string: 4.40 NVIDIA via Cg compiler
<maxjezy> OpenGL extensions:
<maxjezy> [max@localhost ~]$ ^C
<maxjezy> jag tror nog jag gör det
<Philip5> verkar så
<Philip5> är den blender du kör byggd med stöd av det då?
<maxjezy> japp, har flera versioner :)
<Philip5> har du inte ens valet i blender att välja gpu?
<maxjezy> nepp
<maxjezy> misstänker att cuda är uteslutet ur mina drivisar
<Philip5> ska kolla i min
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> hmm, har inte jag heller. borde vara något med cuda som saknas
<maxjezy> herregud, konstigt
<maxjezy> funkade ju fint i lubuntu men nu i PClinuxOS funkar det inte
<Philip5> jäkligt skumt men om man kör blender som root först en gång och sedan stänger så kan man köra det som sin user sedan och då får cuda stöd
<Philip5> och så måste jag ha nvidia-cuda-toolkit installerat
<maxjezy> testar installera lite mer cuda grejer här nu
<Philip5> maxjezy: någon framgång?
<maxjezy> Philip5: nepp. får nog skaffa en annan distro för detta
<Philip5> vad kör du nu?
<maxjezy> PClinuxOS
<Philip5> kubuntu ftw
<maxjezy> jag har ju haft sån tur med kubuntu genom åren så jag vet inte om ja vågar :)
<Philip5> men alla linuxdistar verkar behandla dig lika illa ;)
<Flygisoft> Skit bakom tagentbordet som man brukar säga ;D
<Philip5> tänk om något norrlandslag hade varit med i kvalet för champions league istället för malmö så hade atlético madrid fått spela i snökaos :D
<Flygisoft> :P
<maxjezy> att det spelas fotboll är helt otroligt
<maxjezy> http://www.tradera.com/item/1408/218753091/arco-filmkamera-for-dubbel8
<maxjezy> Philip5: är det du?
<maxjezy> säljaren är från uppsala och har slående likheter i sitt nickname jämfört med ditt.
<maxjezy> det är sjukt vilken skillnad det är på ljudet i slutaren på olika nikon systemkameror
<maxjezy> alla har sitt egna sound så att säg
<Philip5> nä inte riktigt. den typen av filmkamera är inte min grej
<maxjezy> tänkte det kanske är därför du lagt ut den på auktion
<maxjezy> aja, även jag kan ha lite fel.
<Philip5> skulle vara det då
<maxjezy> jag visste inte att d70 var äldre än d40
<maxjezy> och även sämre
<maxjezy> det var för mig en nyhet
<maxjezy> Philip5: vilken var din första kamera?
<maxjezy> hade du någon dslr innan d7000?
<Philip5> d7000 var min första digitala systemkamera
<maxjezy> Philip5: har du några fler nu?
<Philip5> inte dslr
<Philip5> maxjezy: men jag har ju en tlr :)
#kubuntu-se 2014-11-05
<maxjezy> Philip5: hallåj
<Philip5> tjenixen
<maxjezy> tanten köpte ny telefon idag
<maxjezy> hon hade tappat sin samsung i golvet för ett par veckor sedan och nu tvinga jag henne att skaffa ny
<maxjezy> finns inget värre än trasig skärm
<maxjezy> glassplitter överallt efter ett tag
<maxjezy> när bitar lossnar
<maxjezy> sitter bara och väntar på att hon ska komma hem så jag kan testa den :)
<maxjezy> 20 megapixlar och raw :)
<Philip5> är det en nokia?
<maxjezy> jepp
<maxjezy> https://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010791801/lumia-930
<maxjezy> denna
<maxjezy> det enda som jag tycker är dåligt är frontkameran
<maxjezy> på specs
<maxjezy> men nokia gör ju sjukt bra telefoner, jag vet ju för jag har ju själv en nokia just nu så jag tror den kommer vara fet
<maxjezy> tvingade henne köpa nokia för jag vill testa om de är bra så kanske jag själv köper en :)
<Philip5> det som suger med nokia är ju inte hårdvaran utan att de kör windows på luren
<Philip5> min syrra gjorde misstaget att köpa en ny nokia efter en galaxy 3 för hon tyckte den verkade bra men hade så klart inte koll på att det var ett helt annat operativ och känner inte igen sig i luren eller kan använda en massa appar hon var van att använda eller att de skulle ha betalt för dem på windows 
<maxjezy> jo, det problemet har jag tänkt på
<maxjezy> min tant använder inga appar direkt
<maxjezy> surfar på nätet, sätter larm och tar bilder
<maxjezy> android har ju apparna, det har inte windows i dagsläget
<Philip5> sedan är det ju lite androids modell att appar där kan vara gratis medan motsvarande app i iphone eller windows kostar
<maxjezy> men jag tror det kommer synka bra, man kan ju tex i windows phone föra över det man vill titta på till andra devices skitsmidigt, så om man har windows på datorn kan man fjärrstyra det utan hazzel
<Philip5> vanliga svennar stör sig rätt mycket på sånt om de kommer från android
<maxjezy> ja, kan tänka mig det
<maxjezy> men om man tänker på vilken takt windows phone utvecklas idag så kommer nog det vara smart att hoppa på tåget för eller senare
<Philip5> de har ju väldigt låg marknadsandel som os så det lär dröja innan de får lika mycket uppmärksamhet från utvecklare av appar och tjänster
<maxjezy> windows har ju xbox, desktop, laptop, platta, mobil nu
<Philip5> det är ju lite omvänt för MS mot PC-marknaden
<maxjezy> det är väldigt fett hur allt kommer synka
<maxjezy> nya apple :)
<maxjezy> jag undrar lixom hur länge det dröjer innan linux slår sig in på surfplattorna
<Philip5> android är ju linux ;)
<maxjezy> jo, men det är ju så begränsat
<maxjezy> inget blender där inte :)
<maxjezy> något som vore fett är nfc på tv skärmar
<maxjezy> bara snudda med mobilen och överföra streams till skärmen osv
<maxjezy> undrar lite vilken tv som är bäst att köpa idag
<maxjezy> eller till jul
<Philip5> köp en gammal tjock-tv på röda korset
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Det sket sig med min Electro 35, får den inte att funka riktigt
<Flygisoft> plockade ner hela kameran för att försöka komma åt blädaren men stöp i någon ring som var helt omöjlig att fåbort precis innan jag skulle komma åt dom :/
<Philip5> Flygisoft: så nu är den obrukbar?? :O
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> Plockade ihop den igen så får man väl se om man orkar göra något försök igen någon gång
<Philip5> håller tummarna
<Flygisoft> Den var ju full av grus också, någon som haft den på stranden
<Flygisoft> Kan visa en bild jag tog
<Flygisoft> på det jag inte fick bort
<Flygisoft> Philip5: https://www.dropbox.com/s/6qimz9e4car58rw/IMG_20141105_192213.jpg?dl=0
<Flygisoft> Hade jag fått bort den där skulle jag nog kommit åt blädaren och kunnat kolla varför den inte gled korrekt
<Philip5> fick du inte loss den delen av linsen?
<Flygisoft> mm
<Philip5> har du inget sådant verktyg?
<Flygisoft> Ne
<Philip5> då är det nog knepigt att komma åt och vrida loss den
<Flygisoft> Mjo försökte med andra verktyg att sätta i spåren men fick troligen inte nog med kraft
<Philip5> det är nog lite klurigt om man inte har ett verktyg som passar där. särskilt om det är skit i gängorna så kan den ju kärva av det lite extra
<Flygisoft> Jo precis
<Flygisoft> Men nu vet man ju hur man plockar ner och ihop den iaf
<Flygisoft> haha :P
<Flygisoft> Tog ju några timmar men
<Philip5> http://www.dhresource.com/albu_286732901_00-1.0x0/Pro%20Spanner%20Wrench%20Lens%20Repair%20Tool%20Stainless%20Steel%20set2%20PCAV1.jpg
<Philip5> så saknar du en sådan här ;)
<Flygisoft> Mjo :P
<Flygisoft> Får köpa en sån och göra ett nytt försök :P
<Flygisoft> Vad heter dom?
<Philip5> kanske kan vara något en urmakare har. kanske kan ta med den på stan och höra med någon som kan lossa den där bara åt dig
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> Kostar typ £10 på ebay annars
<Philip5> jo men de där billiga kan vara rätt mjuka i stålet så de vrids av så de inte går att använda så ofta
<maxjezy> nu har jag utvärderat nokia lumia 930
<maxjezy> grymt bra ljud i högtalaren, man kan njuta av musik i denna telefon utan hörlurar
#kubuntu-se 2014-11-08
<Philip5> maxjezy: redan vaken?
<maxjezy> Philip5: jo, ensam med barn och hon är sjuk så har inte sovit alls 
<Philip5> maxjezy: söv den med eter så blir det lugnt
<maxjezy> den sov ju men skrek och hade sig hela tiden så det var läskigt att sova 
<Philip5> brås på dig
#kubuntu-se 2015-11-03
<Flygisoft> Hej på dig Philip5
<Flygisoft> Har du sett Yongnuo RT blixtarna Philip5?
<Flygisoft> Dock endast för Canon än så länge iaf
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nope, bara sett att de var på gång
<Flygisoft> Okej :)
<Philip5> Flygisoft: kollar du inte på fotboll? :)
<Flygisoft> Nej :P
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vet inte ens vilka som spelar
<Philip5> ajabaja, är väl nästan allmänbildning i sportsverige
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Flygisoft> Är väl inte så allmänbildad då
<Philip5> tydligen inte. trodde mer om dig ;)
<Philip5> men det går inte så bra så det kanske inte gör så mycket
<Flygisoft> Jaså
<Flygisoft> Ne det här går inte
<Flygisoft> nu måste jag sova
